
Random startup generator with GPT-2 - wluk
https://recuria.com
======
wluk
This is just a fun CS project I made for an ML class, but it got me thinking:
technology can actually be used to find opportunities in the real world.

If we train an AI on human behavior, shifts in corporate expenditures,
emerging technologies, etc., could the "next big thing" be identified with AI?
Or are businesses more of an art than a science?

